#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм на западе Украины (есть ли он здесь?)

## Mus

Друзья, когда же доберется дуновение чистой Дхармы до Западной Украины? Не могу в родном городе (Ивано-Франковск) найти единомышленников, не говоря уже о практикующих. Может отзовется кто, проживающий недалеко от Прикарпатья? Славные ритриты могли бы проводиться в наших прекрасных горах. Буду рад письмам в форум и на мой мейловый адрес: mus@sbedif.if.ua

Валерий "Мус"

"...Дзен - это революция..." (Д. Т. Судзуки)

----------


## Ассаджи

Карма Кагью порой проводят ритриты на Западной Украине.
Это, конечно, не дзен, но пообщаться и найти революционные контакты можно.

Buddhist Center Lviv
c/o Krytskyy Oleksandr, Bakurova Nataliea
ul.Architektorskaja 7/8
UKR-79013 Lviv
Tel: 38-0322-74 58 79
Email: Lviv@diamondway-center.org
Founder: Lama Ole Nydahl
Tradition: Tibetan, Karma Kagyu 

Buddhist Center Uzhgorod
c/o Thomash Fridman
ul. Shevchenko 41-A
UKR-88017 Uzhgorod
Tel: 38-03122-42692
Fax: 38-03122-42692
Email: Uzhgorod@diamondway-center.org
Founder: Lama Ole Nydahl
Tradition: Tibetan, Karma Kagyu

Еще у моих знакомых есть знакомые буддисты во Львове, могу узнать о них подробнее.

Кроме того, Вам рукой подать до Польши, Чехословакии и Венгрии.

http://www.buddhanet.net/eurodir.htm

----------


## Ezh

Недалеко от Ужгорода в Карапатах Карма Кагью построили офигительный ретритный центр, прямо в реликтовых лесах (я видел фотки), за основу взят большой дом из каменных глыб 19 века, говорят вмещает до 80 человек. Ехать на УАЗе от Ужгорода в горы.

----------


## andykh

Если вы про Яворник, то по последним сведениям, он уже продается. Не желаете? - он вроде вам понравился ;-)

----------


## Аминадав

> Если вы про Яворник, то по последним сведениям, он уже продается.


А? Шо? Де? -) Расскажите подробней, пожалуйста, или дайте ссылку, где почитать можно.

----------


## andykh

Да подробностей особых-то и нет. Где-то год или более назад было приобретено здание, ну там как обычно - ремонт, планы на будущее и т.п. Осенью (кажется) приехал Лама Оле, посмотрел. Сам я при этом не присуствовал, поэтому что лама сказал - не знаю ;-) По отзывам бывавшим там людей - место действительно "йогическое", никаких коммуникаций, чтоб добраться нужно пехом да в гору чуть ли не два часа ;-) Все продолжалось вполне развиваться. Затем, когда Оле был в Венгрии, ученики с ним встретились, поговорили о Яворнике. После этого вроде Яворник уже продается, а купить "нужно что-то другое, повыше" - по словам встречавшихся и говоривших.

Если вы всерьез заинтересованы, обратитесь в ужгородский центр (адрес сверху был), там должны быть в курсе.

----------


## Аминадав

Я вообще-то спрашивал подробностей о том, что его продавать стали, чего вдруг... Спасибо.

----------


## andykh

Ну насколько я понял - "лама сказал" ;-)

----------


## Mus

> *Это, конечно, не дзен, но пообщаться и найти революционные контакты можно.
> ...
> 
> Еще у моих знакомых есть знакомые буддисты во Львове, могу узнать о них подробнее.
> 
> Кроме того, Вам рукой подать до Польши, Чехословакии и Венгрии.
> 
> *


Спасибо за координаты. Был бы весьма благодарен за "знакомых буддистов во Львове". Касательно Польши, Чехии, Словакии, Венгрии... не все так просто с кордонами, как может казаться. Западная Украина еще не стала частью Западной Европы :Smilie:

----------


## maky

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Mus_ 
> *Друзья, когда же доберется дуновение чистой Дхармы до Западной Украины? Не могу в родном городе (Ивано-Франковск) найти единомышленников, не говоря уже о практикующих. Может отзовется кто, проживающий недалеко от Прикарпатья? Славные ритриты могли бы проводиться в наших прекрасных горах. Буду рад письмам в форум и на мой мейловый адрес: mus@sbedif.if.ua
> 
> Валерий "Мус"
> 
> "...Дзен - это революция..." (Д. Т. Судзуки)*



Ну есть единомышленники, причем в самом Франковске  :Smilie: 
Правда, только начинающий.

----------


## Mus

> _Первоначальное сообщение от maky_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Ну есть единомышленники, причем в самом Франковске 
> Правда, только начинающий.*


И возрадовался я радостью неизречимой...!
Франковск - город маленький. Может мы и знакомы? Пиши-ка, Maky, мне на персональное мыло, есть множество интересных предложений по преодолению этапа "начинающий", на котором и я подвисаю.  Значиццца: mus@sbedif.if.ua
Можем сегодня, во вторник 27 мая, встретиться где-нибудь в городе. Как у тебя со временем? Жду сообщений.

Валерий "Мус"

----------


## Борис

//Франковск - город маленький. //

Невже???
----------------

Хлопцi, а з Чорткову тут нiкого немаэ???  :Smilie: 

Зараз я сам у Москвi, але пам'ятаю рiдне мiсто моэI' Мати...

----------


## maky

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *//Франковск - город маленький. //
> 
> Невже???
> ----------------
> 
> Хлопцi, а з Чорткову тут нiкого немаэ??? 
> 
> Зараз я сам у Москвi, але пам'ятаю рiдне мiсто моэI' Мати...*


Чортків взагалі-то в Тернопільській області. Моя мати теж з під Тернополя..
Якщо хтось є - то думаю відгукнеться.

----------


## Борис

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Дадукевич

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Mus_ 
> *
> 
> Спасибо за координаты. Был бы весьма благодарен за "знакомых буддистов во Львове". Касательно Польши, Чехии, Словакии, Венгрии... не все так просто с кордонами, как может казаться. Западная Украина еще не стала частью Западной Европы*


Народ привет. Как вам повезло! Наконец-то ваш форум посетил представитель Львовского буддистского центра Карма Кагью, т.е. я))))))))). Более того, во время присутствия Ламы Оле на Яворнике я находился там. А продают его по очень прозаической причине - не подходит под ритритный центр. Та всё нужно строить практически с нуля, прчём ломать то, что там уже есть. Кроме того местные новые используют это место в качестве стрельбища по выходным... Так что Яворник уже почти продан, и ищется какая-то альтернатива. Вот так. :Big Grin:

----------


## Павел С.

[QUOTE]_Первоначальное сообщение от Mus_ 
[B]Друзья, когда же доберется дуновение чистой Дхармы до Западной Украины? Не могу в родном городе (Ивано-Франковск) найти единомышленников, не говоря уже о практикующих. Может отзовется кто, проживающий недалеко от Прикарпатья? Славные ритриты могли бы проводиться в наших прекрасных горах. Буду рад письмам в форум и на мой мейловый адрес: mus@sbedif.if.ua

   Есть небольшая Дзогчен-община во Львове.
    Лазорык Орест  orest1961@ukr.net   и
     г.Луцк, Савчук Павел savchyk@in.lutsk.ua

----------


## Rudra

Если Червоноград для вас не далеко, то готов внести свою лепту. Жду ответа.

----------


## vroom

я знаю как минимум 4 практикующих во Франковске. не всё так плохо ))
пиши в приват, если заинтересует

----------


## Павел*

Разумеется, присоединяйтесь. Будем очень рады.
  Во Львове есть  как минимум 6  дзогченпа. В Луцке двое.
  Выходите на связь, адреса указаны в постинге выше.

----------


## Mus

Я давненько не был на форуме... Многое изменилось с тех пор. Уже и в Ивано-Франковске появились практикующие.  :Smilie: ) Так что милости просим к нам в гости. Vroom, "минимум четыре практикующих" - это мы.   :Smilie: )))  Мы с тобой виделись в Киеве и Львове... Я - Валера "Mus", для ясности...   :Smilie:

----------


## Даша

Ще не вмерла Украina !!!

----------


## Jeneva

Mus, а я тебя кажется знаю... :-) 
Будешь в феврале на Томашевском ретрите? Я - бу. 
Привет Наташе.

----------


## vroom

томашевском... :Smilie: ))
а ты откуда?

----------


## Jeneva

> а ты откуда?


Из Запорожья мы.
...А тебя я кстати, пока не могу идентифицировать на предмет имени. Но чую что-то знакомое.
Ась?..  :Wink:

----------


## vroom

На прохання Макса розміщую об'яву 

У лютому місяці до Львова приїжджає проф. Томаш Пєтшиковський. 
Один із найдосвідченіших європейських вчителів нашої лінії, дуже близький учень Чогяма Трунгпи Рінпоче, професор інформатики Далхаузського університету (Канада), тепер на пенсії живе у Франції. 

10-12 Лютого він проведе Перший рівень Тренінгу Шамбали "Мистецтво Бути Людиною". Початок о 19.30 в австрійській бібліотеці (Лисенка 14). 11-того і 12-того початок о 9.00. Ціна 100 грн. 

На рівні будуть лекції, інструкції медитації, дискусійні групи індивідуальні розмови та інтенсивна практика медитації уважності/усвідомлення (шаматха/віпасана). 

На Першому рівні представлена головна ідея цілого тренінгу - відкриття основи нашого буття, яка характеризується абсолютною відкритісттю, творчісттю і мудрісттю. Мовою Шамбали ми називаємо це Фундаментальним Добром - і медитація є способом пережити це як особистий досвід. 

Тренінг постав з прозріннь і бачення Чогяма Трунгпи Рінпоче у 70 роках минулого століття, та є продовженням традицій, що передавались у Тибеті як ще з добуддійських часів, так і в рамках буддизму Ваджраяни. 


Також Томаш Пєтшиковский проведе 4-денний заміський буддійський ретріт з 20 по 23 лютого. 

Ретріт проводиться на базі відпочинку під Львовом. Ціна 75$ з харчуванням і проживанням. 
Приїзд ввечері 19.02. виїзд ввечері 23 або зранку 24. 

Програма складається із інтенсивної практики шаматха/віпасана, та лекцій з основ Буддизму 

1. Будда - або стан повної пробудженості 
2. Джерело і механізм страждання 
3. Дхарма - або наше життя, як шлях 
4. Нероз'єднаність і співчуття 
5. Санга - або дія 
6. Перехід Рубікону - або прийняття притулку 

прохання заявки про участь у ретриті подати до кінця січня, кількість місць обмежена. 

докладніша інформація про ретріт за тел. 8 095-427-68-97 (Макс) 
докладніша інформація про рівень 1 за тел. 8 066-218-87-50 (Орест)

----------


## Иван

Рад слышать,что во Львове и Ивано-Франковске учение Будды не предано забвению.Я был в этих городах.Иногда приезжаю в Ивано-Франковскую область.Если точно в село Маринополь(левый берег Днестра),Галичский район.Может кто по близости изучает Дхарму?

----------


## Иван

Как-то смотрел фотографии Днестра.  Было пару фотографий из села Литячи(ближайшие города Бучач,Городенка),с примерно такими подписями: Вид с горы на Днестр,где жили в пещерах монахи-отшельники.  Ретрит.

----------


## Иван

Не совсем так выразился.Слова ретрит там не было и монахи врятли были буддистами.Тем более речь идет не о современных монахах,а буддизм в Европе относительно недавно вышел из узкого круга. Но я считаю,что монахов-отшельников,даже разных традиций объединяет нечто общее.

----------


## Иван

> Друзья, когда же доберется дуновение чистой Дхармы до Западной Украины? Не могу в родном городе (Ивано-Франковск) найти единомышленников, не говоря уже о практикующих. Может отзовется кто, проживающий недалеко от Прикарпатья? Славные ритриты могли бы проводиться в наших прекрасных горах. Буду рад письмам в форум и на мой мейловый адрес: mus@sbedif.if.ua
> 
> Валерий "Мус"
> 
> "...Дзен - это революция..." (Д. Т. Судзуки)


Да славные ретриты могли бы быть в Карпатах.Да только в этой ли жизни? Западная Украина, почему никто не пишет? Хотя бы пару слов для приличия,что б знать что кто-то есть.Или может революции мешают? Когда же будет та революция,настоящая,как у Судзуки.Последняя и окончательная. Был в этом году в Ивано-Франковске.В центре,к своему удивлению, обнаружил маленький книжный магазинчик,буквально набитый эзотерической и философской литературой и на русском.Даже была книга издательства "Уддияна" и некоторые другие,которые и на выставке можно не найти.  Еще не стоит забывать,что сам Иван Франко был не чужд Буддизму(его стихи есть на данном форуме),а он жил и умер еще до революции(опять про революцию). Единомышленников и практиктикующих тоже не видел(хотя не могу сказать что искал). Пишите.

----------


## Иван

Про Шипот кто нибудь слышал?   http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Шипот

----------


## Аминадав

Да, про Шипіт я например слышал. Но смысла обсуждать этот фестиваль на буддийском форуме не вижу.

----------


## Иван

Так обсуждать и не надо.Это для информации.Может кто летом поедет в Карпаты,будет что посетить.Там разный люд собирается,можно единомышленников найти.

----------


## Аминадав

У Франківську зараз проходить фотовиставка про Далай-ламу Тензіна Г'яцо:
http://savetibet.org.ua/NEWS/news92....n=view&id=2149

----------


## Faradej

Есть кто-нибудь из Мукачева?

----------


## Faradej

Недавно прочитал объявление, что в Мукачеве (Заккарпатская обл.), в "Будинку школярів" проводили медитацию на Внутренний свет и звук, 14 и 15 марта. Может кто-нибуть знает об этом что-то подетальнее, возможно кто-то там был.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

В Ужгороде есть ученики Намкая Норбу, как минимум один (но вроде уже больше).

----------


## Masha Gorbatiuc

> Про Шипот кто нибудь слышал?   http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Шипот


Про Шипот знаю очень много, так-как была там уже восемь раз. 
Если что надо, спрашивайте.

----------


## Иван

А на будущее лето планируешь ехать?

----------


## Максим В

На літо 2010 будуть якісь заходи в Карпатах? Я сам навчаюся на філософа-релігієзнавця і мене дуже цікавлять східні релігії ,особливо Буддизм. Сам з міста Заліщики Тернопільська обл. Порекомендуйте якусь літературу,пишіть на мило sereda-maks@mail.ru

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Наприкінці червня буде великий захід з Чог'ялом Намкаєм Норбу в Криму.

----------


## Максим В

Детальніше про цей захід можна?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Максим, поглядывайте сюда:

http://odessa.shambhala.info/index.php?id=6000

В следующем году мы планируем 2-недельнй ретрит в Карпатах, возможно он будет в октябре.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

С 14.11.2009 по 15.11.2009 г. в городе Ужгород будет проходить
открытый курс по янтра-йоге.
Проводить курс будет инструктор Виктор Крачковский.
Конт. тел. +38050-507-60-59 Виталий

----------

